# Mint cola



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey all ,Being from the birth place of Mint cola I know a little bit about the history of the soda but I did'nt know there had been an ACL Mint cola . I got this at a little store in Aberdeen N.C. while I was on a little holiday this past week.There's no city on it but it does have LGWS  on the bottom .
   Thanks for any info any one can give me on this one .
       bill


----------



## judu (Nov 29, 2010)

i know the lgw would be laurens glass works out of sc........seems lgw is on ALOT of bottles from this area.....


----------



## ncbred (Nov 29, 2010)

The Mint Cola ACL's have me confused.  I don't have one but I'd have to guess that bottle is from the 60's judging by looks.  Mint Cola deceased during the Great Depression, a long time before that bottle was born.  Did Cheerwine try to market Mint Cola again later on down the road?  Anyone have a clue where these were bottled?

 Cherry flavoring and other flavors were blended with the Mint Cola syrup to invent Cheerwine.  Cheerwine eventually became more popular than Mint Cola and when the Great Depression rolled around, they stopped bottling Mint Cola in favor of the more popular Cheerwine.


----------



## nomorecop (Nov 29, 2010)

Lauren Glass Works made bottles for several hundred bottlers in the South.  Most of the bottles they made at least starting in the late 30's had a number before the L and a number after the W.  This would be the year that bottle was made.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's .
 By what nomore says this bottle would have been made in 1968 .I'am with you NC thought they had long discontiued mint cola by then .Maybe like you said tried the market agian.
   Thanks agian all.
       bill


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> The Mint Cola ACL's have me confused.  I don't have one but I'd have to guess that bottle is from the 60's judging by looks.  Mint Cola deceased during the Great Depression, a long time before that bottle was born.  Did Cheerwine try to market Mint Cola again later on down the road?  Anyone have a clue where these were bottled?
> 
> Cherry flavoring and other flavors were blended with the Mint Cola syrup to invent Cheerwine.  Cheerwine eventually became more popular than Mint Cola and when the Great Depression rolled around, they stopped bottling Mint Cola in favor of the more popular Cheerwine.


 
 I'd say you are correct that it was an attempt to revive the brand. There is also a Pop Kola with a very similar design bottle.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 30, 2010)

Maysville, KY, 1915:

 The Mint Cola Bottling Company Tuesday received a carload of bottles over the C. & O. The bottles, about 35,000 in number, were shipped in bulk and were put into boxes after they arrived here. Mr. Robert Luman, who is unloading the bottles, said that he had found only about 25 broken bottles so far in the entire lot. It takes about three days to unload the car.


----------

